# And ANOTHER new growth!



## The Mutant (Mar 21, 2013)

*doing mad dance of joy*

Despite being home with the flu, I managed to water my very thirsty Paphs today (and my Phals of course, but this is Slippertalk), and discovered a teeny-weeny little new growth on my just as teeny-weeny little helenae. 

I don't think any of you guys remember, but this is the second helenae I have, I sold the first one after having it for five months without it doing ANYTHING. I don't think it even ruffled a leaf at me...

This little fellow, I've had for about five months now, and it has gotten a new leaf and is, as mentioned, busy working on its second growth. This is how a Paph is supposed to act! I don't know if my previous one was a dud or if it had virus, but I'm glad that I have a helenae that is growing now.

All I need now is a teeny-weeny little bloom, and I'll be very happy.


----------



## orchidgirl510 (Mar 21, 2013)

Congrats on the new growth


----------



## eggshells (Mar 21, 2013)

They bloom in September to December. Good luck


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 21, 2013)

Good to hear about your teeny-weeny little helenae producing a new growth!

A picture would be nice!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 21, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> I don't think any of you guys remember, but this is the second helenae I have, I sold the first one after having it for five months without it doing ANYTHING. I don't think it even ruffled a leaf at me...



glad it's moving! I got two very nice orchids from a st member a few years ago in the auction, and the plants didn't budge in growth *at *all for like two years! finally they started growing. .. and one of the plants is an alba dendrobium kingianum which at least will keiki like mad if you overwater it... didn't even keiki
I think sometimes if a plant is moved and it's culture is changed very dramatically, it can get 'paused'... unfortunately


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 22, 2013)

I hate when new plants get paused!


----------



## abax (Mar 22, 2013)

Congrats Theresa! My helenae aren't sending out new growth yet, but they've
stopped looking like they're going to die. I consider that a victory...now for
some new growth like your plant.


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 22, 2013)

Paphman910 said:


> Good to hear about your teeny-weeny little helenae producing a new growth!
> 
> A picture would be nice!


Yup, and thanks for the subtle correcting of my spelling error... Or rather "false friend" error. :wink:

Here's a picture of it (it's so small!):








cnycharles said:


> glad it's moving! I got two very nice orchids from a st member a few years ago in the auction, and the plants didn't budge in growth *at *all for like two years! finally they started growing. .. and one of the plants is an alba dendrobium kingianum which at least will keiki like mad if you overwater it... didn't even keiki
> I think sometimes if a plant is moved and it's culture is changed very dramatically, it can get 'paused'... unfortunately


Yeah, I know some plants can get shy in a new environment, but usually SOMETHING happens; such as, they might lose a leaf, but my previous helenae didn't even do that... It could as well been made out of plastic. 



The Orchid Boy said:


> I hate when new plants get paused!


I'm with you on that one. So far that hasn't been an issue with any of my orchids, except the previous helenae. I was really counting on it after I got my baby-plants from Sam, but even they showed sign of growth after approximately a month. The Delrosi I'll get this time though... I'm not expecting anything in regards to it. 



abax said:


> Congrats Theresa! My helenae aren't sending out new growth yet, but they've
> stopped looking like they're going to die. I consider that a victory...now for
> some new growth like your plant.


It sounds like a victory to me.  I have a barbatum var. nigritum that is probably going to bite the dust. I really wish it could stop looking like it's going to die soon...


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the photo! Looks gorgeous!


----------

